# Wet dry for



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Whats the best "hangon" wet dry filter for about 80-125 gallons? I would make my own but I have neither the time or the attention span.

Jeff


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

From what I've read they said that the hangon wet/dry don't do that great. They said your better off with a full size wet/dry. I was thinking about getting one of those for my 125 but the guy I talked said just get an emperor.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have heard cpr models are nice


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Cpr models? I'll look into it..

thanks nate.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

ebay is all I have to say as far as buying one cheap


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I looked on ebay and couldnt find one, i'll look a little further though.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

just do a search in the entire fish supply section for cpr, people screw up their listings alot


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

found this for ya


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

thanks again nate.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Once you get it let us know if it work well. I'm still interested in those but not sure if they are any good.


----------

